# The Missing Primarchs



## spacedug93 (May 1, 2008)

I was looking around the internet for some information on the two missing primarchs but there was hardly anything so i was just wondering if there is any information about them that someone could give me


----------



## Necoho (Jun 17, 2008)

There is none.
Sorry


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It's been said for a long time that GW has left those two alone so fans could make up their own fluff and then base their own armies around it. Don't want to be a 5th or 23rd or whatever Founding Chapter? Why not be one of the missing Legions instead? Don't want your Chaos Lord to be any old SM Captain-turned-Devil-worshipper? Why not make him a lost Primarch?

So you won't find any (official) info - what you will find are loads of people's stories about 'their' lost Primarch/Legion.

I like the idea that one of them is Sigmar (hinted at quite strongly a long while ago).

I tell people the other one is Jango Fett. But only to annoy 1 - 40k fans, and 2 - Star Wars fans. So I figure that's OK.

:mischievous cyclops:


----------



## Necoho (Jun 17, 2008)

Jango Fett would make a swell Primarch


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

i like the fact they left it open. very good idea.

and there is only one true Fett and that is Boba Fett. but im old school like that.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

ClubnBabySealz said:


> and there is only one true Fett and that is Boba Fett. but im old school like that.


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i found fluff on the second primarch ut of course it isnt true. his name was tempus praetor and his legion was called the emperor's templars. thats about it


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

Try here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primarch


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Well Omegus could be one, he and Alpharius might not be one in the same. Who knows?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

there is zero on the identity of the primarch but i dont like the idea of GW leaving it open to fans to make it up themselves. there needs to be some definate info on them seeing now as the HH books are out and its cronicaling that era in the 40k universe. they have gave us teaser info in lightning tower/dark king so hopefully they will reveal all sometime in the HH series or even do a little side series and explain all to us. 
dan abnett would do a awesome job if its anything like GG or graham mcneill is another auther i like. saying that i just realised that they wrote lightning tower/dark king and may have a plan in the works for this.
if the game side of things went bust theres nothing stopping black library continuing as they are constantly bringing out good novels.


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

well acording to false gods the tank containing primarchxi was cracked and sucked into a warp portal wich would probally kill him the other primarch may be sigmar or could have died on some distant alien planet, but hes more likley master cheif!:grin:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Nah.
Maud'dib!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I asked this same exact question on black librarys forum and i got pretty much called a retard and told to shut up


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Nah.
> Maud'dib!


 "Muad'Dib is wise in the ways of the desert. Muad'Dib creates his own water. Muad'Dib hides from the sun and travels in the cool night. Muad'Dib is fruitful and multiplies over the land. Muad'Dib we call 'instructor-of-boys.' That is a powerful base on which to build your life, Paul-Muad'Dib, who is Usul among us."
Sounds like a beginning of a primarch. Except he's already emporer!! :laugh:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

ClubnBabySealz said:


> ...
> 
> and there is only one true Fett and that is Boba Fett...


It is true that Boba Fett is very much cooler.

On the other hand, he never had a legion of cloned warriors created from his genetic material.

Boba Fett is more like the current Chapter Master of the ... Whatever the Name of the Stormtroopers' Chapter Is.

:not trying to shoe-horn things together honestly cyclops:


----------



## cheaz (May 29, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> I asked this same exact question on black librarys forum and i got pretty much called a retard and told to shut up


well we dont do that here k:


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> there is zero on the identity of the primarch but i dont like the idea of GW leaving it open to fans to make it up themselves. there needs to be some definate info on them seeing now as the HH books are out and its cronicaling that era in the 40k universe.


I agree completely. I'm a big fan of fluff and canon, so there really needs to be something official. I'm more interested in knowing why they were deleted from the imperial record, then they are or who their legions were.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I've got to disagree. I don't like the way GW ties down more and more fluff. I like the loseness of it all, it gives players more chance to be creative. If I want everything done for me, I'll watch a movie. If I'm creating it myself, I don't want to be given the script and told off for not following it, because that's not 'creating'. It's just 'copying'. But I guess it depends on how you approach the game - is a 'recreation' of already-existing stories, or is it a series of 'simulations', explorations of possibilities from initial, given, starting conditions? I go for the latter. Others don't. Hurrah for the vast and varied panoply that is our hobby! :all-embracing cyclops:


----------

